# angels sanguine army



## bigbearballew (Nov 19, 2011)

well its been a real long time since ive logged on here. but ive made some good progress on my first army ive been creating. im playing the angels sanguine chapter of the blood angels. slowly pushing and making it all come together. right now i have inquisitor coteaz standing in for dante as i hate the design of dantes model. 1 sanginary gaurd, 1x 10 man tac squad, 1x 8 man (in progress) assault squad with a sanguinary preist, 1 death company rhino, 5x death company, 1x command squad with captain, and 1x assault termi squad, the termis and sanguinary guard are still being worked on for paint jobs.. well ill appreciate any constructive criticisim on my painting and anything to help me build a good army list. well thanks all!:yahoo


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good start, keep up the painting.

If you give us some clearer shots we will be glad to offer some advice to help you get better!


----------



## bigbearballew (Nov 19, 2011)

yeah i thought i put more pics up other than the two that were showing up so thats a problem on my part. but im still developing my painting skills. haha


----------

